# Build: Router lift



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

The plan is to merge the ideas from that lift in the ShopNotes with this lift that Al B Thayer made. Given that I am not as precise as Al, I think the adjustability of this approach will result in a lift that has less slop.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/router-table-lift-37332/


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Pic 1 - I took a piece of 3/4" solid oak flooring I grabbed from a guy on FreeCycle and made a couple of runners.

Pic 2 - I had some vinyl lattice cap molding from another project that look like they will be perfect for a female/receiver side of the runners. They are vinyl, so they should be good in terms of friction.

Pic 3 - The way they fit together. The groove is deeper than I like, so I am going to shave it down to make for a shallower groove.

NOTE: the vinyl things in the pics are from another project. For this project, they will be in a dado that provides the adjustability and also provides side wall support to the receiver.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I'd want to use something harder than red oak. If It were me I'd be using hard maple or hickory for the ways


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> I think I'd want to use something harder than red oak. If It were me I'd be using hard maple or hickory for the ways


Why? Surely, the oak is harder than the vinyl. What would cause it to wear?

You know me ... if it's not available at my local Home Depot, then it's off the list. I have yet to find a place locally where there is a larger choice of woods.

But they do have soft maple ... that is probably harder than red oak.


----------



## Chad Holst (Mar 11, 2014)

Chris, are using a plunge router in this table?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Sir, no, I will not be using a plunge router for this.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No...I'd use oak before soft maple. 

I guess I missed that you'll be using vinyl for the slides....I think that combo is destined to have too much play in it.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> No...I'd use oak before soft maple.
> 
> I guess I missed that you'll be using vinyl for the slides....I think that combo is destined to have too much play in it.


Because of a flaw in the design, or because of the choice of materials?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I have doubts about the design, but others have built similar and reported satisfactory results. My main concern is with the materials. I think the vinyl is going to flex...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

And if the vinyl is replaced with something more ridgid, the oak is going to wear on the points it's riding on. I. Your set on oak, I'd make matching slides and ways out of oak and wax the heck out of them. I think you need better surface contact on the sliding parts.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I looked again ... there is one fairly place that might have hard maple. If so, I can make both sides out of that.

Would you be happy then, Ryan?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol. I'd be much happier. One thing you'll have to solve is perfectly matched surfaces....after cutting and sanding. Making the angle of the guide bars 90 degrees will help, but sanding more off one face or another will move the carriage front or back. 

I'd also trim the point off the pointed guide so you don't have it bottoming in the slide and get a good surface register instead.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I think I'll wander over to my Lowes and see if they have any Brazilian Cherry flooring scraps ... I just need one plank!

http://www.lowes.com/pd_310466-2857...2e0+1z11ajw+1z11ajw+1z11oh9+1z13y8d+1z13y9e__


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I doubt the back is flat....usually there is some profile cut into it. How big are you planning on making the runners?


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about using oak. It would take years of continuous movement up and down to cause any significant wear IMHO. The vinyl however wouldn't last a week IMHO.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

ryan, the runners are about 1" tall or maybe slightly shorter. Ii just needs to be tall enough for the runner to stick out far enough to fit into the slide. Same goes for the slide.

i was messing around with it some more tonight, and i agree that the vinyl is probably too soft to be usable.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a piece of maple I got at home depot a while ago ... the more I read about how to tell the difference between hard and soft maple, the more I am thinking this is hard maple.

I am going there tomorrow to look at more of the maple. it if looks hard, I'm getting some.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Chris.....if you can't find a suitable piece of material, I probably have enough hard maple scraps I'd be happy to send your way for shipping.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I went to the Home Depot over lunch, and talked to a couple of guys who confirmed that it IS hard maple, so I picked up 6 feet of it.

:clap:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe I can shed some light on the subject.

The slides, runners or guides will see almost zero ware. I have been using my two machines for more than two years. They only move a slight amount each time you use the machine.

Chris
Your over thinking the guides. The way I made mine has zero slop. ZERO. It took almost 15 minutes to build that section. If you look closely you can see there are 5 surfaces that keep the alignment. It was far easier to build than the one your going for. But suit yourself.

When I use a regular size bit in the router. I don't even lock the slide in place. It's that good. One turn is 1/16" up or down. So how much does it move if I make a 1/8th turn? It's micro.

A plunge router is the last router needed for this table. Chris I know you knew this.

I cut the slots in the sides and made them fit the plywood. Then I just added on to it making each section slide as it rests against the other. When I had all pieces in place it required the screw to make it move but there was zero slop. The tolerance was zero gap, not pressed into place. It works like a dream.

I'll post some pics.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

After this stage I glued in one more 1/2" plywood piece on the back between the two cherry slides. Fit just touches each side of the cherry. This gives you 5 sides to slide on and maintain alignment.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

This one only has 4 bearing surfaces to ride with but still works perfectly. The movement is only at the most, 1 inch.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

ok ... using al's input, here is what i have now ...


----------

